# Sponshorship



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

*Sponsorship*

Hi,
I'm from Romania and i own a Nissan 200SX RS13 with a CA18DET engine,
once or twice per month (in the month were the weather is ok for racing usualy march to novemebre) i go with my car to race (400m long straight line).

For the races i want to ask here if is anyone that wish to sponsor my car.

I'm a member of a racing club. and i'm in search of sponsors for my car.

All i can offer is to put stikers with the sponsor on my car, and mention it on the club website as my sponsor. (if u have other ideea ask maybe i can do it but i did not thought at it)

In Romania the races are at the begining (2 years ago the first race was organised - since then about 40 races were organised).

i'll accept as sponshorsip anything that will improve my car performance.

Thanks 

PS: if i get any sponsor, i think my car will be the first car sponsored for that kind of races here in Romania. I do not know how this is done or should be done, so tell me if i'm rong somewere.

If u are interested i'll post all the rules of the races, and as a goal i want to be the winer of the class D (cars betwen 150HP and 200HP)


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ha, this is a joke sorry


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

do you realise this is a group buy secion? try classifieds or something


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

No this is not a joke i, talk as serious as i can. if anyoane is wiling to sponsor my car for races and he wants i'll give him referals, even from the people who organise races in Romania, the president of the club i am part, or from the othe other 2 big racing clubs from my contry.

I realise that i'm in buy/sell section but i did not know were it will be the right place to post it.

i can be contacted
by mail: [email protected]
by phone: +040722347523
yahoo messenger : byrealmircea

my name is: Mircea Dan

i'll accept even SH parts that u do not need anymore


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hmm i think you'd have a better chance at the international part of this forum..

and off-topic forum


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.carsponsorship.com


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

thx for the link


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.carsponsorships.com/

sorry forgot the S in sponsorships.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

no problem i figured out that a letter should be missing, or is a tipe mistacke, but i got finaly to the right addres


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Good luck, I checked out some of the cars on your site, that's pretty cool. Sexy Eastern European Racing if I've ever seen it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You're not going to really find anything here to help you with your sponsorships for 2 reasons. Most people here are individuals, you need companies to sponsor you. Also, Most people on here are in the U.S. and most companies would rather sponsor locals. They're not jus going to send you money over seas and say good luck. In most sponsorship agreements, the company will basically have all control over your car, including design, stickers, parts, etc. They will also need your car for prototyping and installation of parts.

If you're truely interested in a real sponsor, I would look into come local racing companies and garages over where you live. I'll tell you right now, tho, most companies are interested in 'new' ideas. The S13 isn't exactly a new car, almost everything that could be made for it has been made. Like I said, tho, in a sponsorship, you basically don't own your car anymore, you just drive it. You can forget driving it on the streets as well, if it's not at a show or on a track, it's going to be in their garage. Of course, that's if you're looking for a full sponsorship. You'd have to ook into the details, but I have heard that in most cases, you don't want a sponsorship.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

bII said:


> Good luck, I checked out some of the cars on your site, that's pretty cool. Sexy Eastern European Racing if I've ever seen it.


lol and we are the 3rd racing club in the contry, and we have only a 310HP car a ford siera with a BMW M5 V12 engine but the woner have big problems with the car coz it is not street legal.
second car is a VW Vento with a 2.8L VR6 engine 174 HP and mine is the third 

The car we are most prowd is the one u can find under the name of SGM on the site, it is a Dacia (it is made here in Romania a copy of renault 12 i think) the engine has around 55HP stock
it is normal aspirated car with carburateor (carb) the owner did a lot of mods t on the car by himself and now the car has 94HP at weels, so untill now he never losed a races against cars from his class (this year he will install a turbo or a compresor)


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> If you're truely interested in a real sponsor, I would look into come local racing companies and garages over where you live.


such things i may say that it does not exist here, if u ask here about tuning companyes u will be pointed to the bigest one who sell only body kits and other things here tuning means a spoiler, or a black window or 2 stripes on the car, verry fews work on theyr engines (we gathered in 3 big racing clubs -and other small ones - big means more then 20 members but less then 50)

garages, that does not exist either in the way i think u refer

the SX RS13 is not a new car, but for my contry it is something verry exotic, many not ever heard of it (we have only one skyline r33- but the owner work in Germany so the car is in contry onli for few month per year - one 200SX S14 , no S15, around 20 300ZX moastly Z31, and about 5 350Z- at a 20 mill population - no sunny GTi-R)

anyway i can say that this car is unique here, and i want to take out the best of it, but unfurtunetly i canot aford a qulity tuning (for me is qulity or nothing) i have in mind to get from this car 300HP at weels, i made myself some calculus about minimal money involved in this (and lot of self work on the car) and this project will take me 3 years maybe more (or less if i'll have the oportunity to work abroad this summer),

the conclusion is that i thought that geting sonsorships for the car i can short some of the time

what i offer for the sponsors is : 
i'm wiling to wear hat, t-shirt with their logo, put stikers on my car
put alink to theyr website on our club webpage
gurantee that my car is viwed by other racers once per week in our dayli gathering spot (this is on a bighest parking in the midle of city, right in front of government building), also it will be usualy seen at the weekly club meatings, and also i'll be present and take part to all races oragnised in an area of the 100km from the city (if il ahve enough money for fuel... i'll go even farther) drag contest and handling contest, in drag contest i aim for the first place in the clas of cars betwen 150HP and 200HP (stock) no one ask the real power and groups are made (the only mods that count and place u in the next group of power are turbo, compresor, nos - and only if u add them to a car that do not have them from factory) (for example my car has turbo from factory so i'm not afected by this rule, compresor i do not have in mind to add, because it will not help me in drag races, nos will be added only when all the other things that can incrase the power have been made and nos is the final solution to incrase it more), and on handling contests my goal is the show, i have no chance agains front weel tiny cars, but i can drift my car (i love doing this with 14" weels and second hand tyres) and this get a lot of public attention 

in exchange i want car parts (we will discuss first about what parts the ycan offer and what parts i want), to incrase my car performance, and my only condition is that, that the car stays strettable, coz i also use the car to go to work, to atend club meatings, to go out with my girflriend.... ).


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Ha, this is a joke sorry


haha, thats funny


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I just noticed on the new Borla catalog I have, that Borla has a division in Romania (Romcat BORLA), Borla USA is into drag racing, road racing, maybe they'll Romcat can hook you up.


www.gic.ro


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

yap, i know about them i just talked to them about a new exhaust system for my car and i wait to talk to them face to face (not by phone , email...) about a sponsorship.

http://www.borla.ro/home.htm


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Haha, this is funny.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

FletchSpecV said:


> Haha, this is funny.


Same thing said people here 2 years ago when first legal racing club was foundend and first leagl races were oragnised then there were only 40-50 viwers and 20 cars, now there are more then 100 cars and about 5000 or more wiers, u can say this is funy but i'll do my best to have first sponsored car in my contry for drag races and handling contests


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

FletchSpecV said:


> Haha, this is funny.


Why do you have to put someone down that is serious about racing and wants to get a sponsor????? What's funny is that you are stupid enough to make fun of him because he wants to get serious about racing.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

FletchSpecV said:


> Haha, this is funny.


how is this funny?, this guy has the heart and soul of a champion, hes trying his hardest to achieve his dreams, i have respect for this guy, i mean it takes alot to heart and guts to post something like this on a forum, asking people from thousand of miles to help him out. hes trying to be the best in his class, i know their racing seen is new, but still i'd like to see u compete in these races with equally matched cars and see how u would do


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

That's cool, I didn't know Romania had some racing clubs. Last time I was there, I didn't see much. I do remember one Tuner shop in Bucharest that had a nice Nissan Primera parked outside. I think it was a dark green color. :thumbup:


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

Fast91SER said:


> That's cool, I didn't know Romania had some racing clubs. Last time I was there, I didn't see much. I do remember one Tuner shop in Bucharest that had a nice Nissan Primera parked outside. I think it was a dark green color. :thumbup:


If u will come in Romania or anyone that see my post, send me an email, PM, and u will see more things then u expect, maybe u will have the chance to see a race (they are 1-2 races per month in summer , handling or drag), most of the tuned cars are BMW, VW, Opel ,Dacia.

u can see all the clubs here:
http://www.4tuning.ro/forum/index.php
they are listed at "Cluburi" section
we even have a Girl racing club

http://www.4tuning.ro/
and here u can see some pictures with some cars from here (the photo gallery is quite big) and also with cars from auto shows (like SEMA, ESSEN), and of course pictures made at races.

:fluffy: 
only now i realized u have also an user on that forum
http://www.4tuning.ro/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3208


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes, I joined 4tuning a while ago, I don't go there too often though.


----------

